# Favorite Manufacturer



## RocketMedic (Feb 1, 2019)

So who’s your favorite manufacturer, both of chassis and modules (or outfitter, if you’re a Type-2 aficionado). 

I’ve worked with a lot of different manufacturers, but my most recent experience has been with Fraziers riding on Ford medium-duty chassis. I like the air conditioning and general layout of the Fraziers, but I do not like their ‘feel’- to me, they feel somewhat unfinished and sparse, with a lot of rough fittings. However, I do like the customization options Frazier offers, and a well-fitted Frazier is a really nice truck. 

I really don’t like AEV too much, but that’s mostly because my AEV memories feature a lot of weird wiring and plywood.


----------



## NPO (Feb 1, 2019)

RocketMedic said:


> I really don’t like AEV too much, but that’s mostly because my AEV memories feature a lot of weird wiring and plywood.



Prior to working here, I had the same feeling. We have AEV Type 1s and they're actually pretty good.

Braun is my favorite.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 2, 2019)

I designed and delivered a Braun Northwest (Chehalis, WA) for my previous spot on an F450. Zero complaints with the new F450 combined with the LiquidSpring suspension. BraunNW was awesome to work with and built us a truly custom ambulance. Being all aluminium, the fit and finish looks different but it works and is durable. We previously had Lifelines which were also great, but lots of wood and very heavy. We beat the ever lasting crap out of everything on the washboarded roads (outside of town there are five paved roads of any consequence) and so far no one seems to be clear a winner. Wheeled Coach was the definite loser on that. 

New place has three year old Lifelines that appear brand new.


----------



## SpecialK (Feb 2, 2019)

I've only ever been in Mercedes ambulances; both the walk-throughs and newer vans.  

They are very nice.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 2, 2019)

We have a wide and varied mix at my shop,but I’ve always liked Crestline Coach. TriMed in Washington replaced the entire fleet when I was there and they were very nice.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 2, 2019)

Crest line is fancy. Excellence totally sucked, but in fairness, that module was many times remounted.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 2, 2019)

Braun NW (not ohio) and Horton are my top two... probably with Horton being number one.  They are not made of wood so they tend to survive a crash... Even at 70 miles per hour.

Survive is a relative term.  The unit was totaled but all occupants safe

https://www.krem.com/article/news/l...rash/293-025b29a7-c04e-4099-bdb5-09ea85f9b617


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 2, 2019)

My normal unit is an Excellance remount that has been reconfigured to match a Frazer. So far it’s been my favorite. Little more size than a Frazer so I can stand up and move a little easier. It’s on a Chevy 3500 with liquid spring and underhood generator. I love it. 

We’ve got some Demers Sprinters that id say are my next favorite. Good fit and finish and components. Our AEV Sprinters aren’t built as well and don’t hold up as well as the Demers. 

I’m assigned a box due to being CCT and I can’t remember the last new one I got. It’s always been remounts so my experience with new modules is nill.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Feb 2, 2019)

We have Lifeline boxes mounted on Ford E350 chassis. The boxes are nice, no complaints with that. My only issue is that we should really be on a 450 chassis.


----------

